# Weee!!! I can't wait. New 3D movie



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I watched this trailer in 3d and nearly pooped my jeans. 

I love owls.. :wub:


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool animation.

Am I the only one who hates 3d? Seriously? It gives me a head ache.

I'm perfectly happy with my two dimensions of TV.

You have a 3DTV Cid??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Actually the 3D is pretty darn hard on my eyes but I think it looks so neat. So watching a movie in 3d is usually asking for a headache. lol

No I don't have a 3d tv. lol Bob wants one thou D: I don't think I could handle tv like that.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

the trailer is cool

we're gonna have so many channels in the future.. 2D TV, HD TV, 3D TV


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> the trailer is cool
> 
> we're gonna have so many channels in the future.. 2D TV, HD TV, 3D TV


All showing dribble like Fear Factor


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquariAM said:


> All showing *dribble *like Fear Factor


Did you mean drivel?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Did you mean drivel?


Apparently


----------

